# where's the heat?



## edolsap (Nov 26, 2008)

My 89 300zx non turbo has decided that it is now time to stop delivering heat
there is 15 inches of snow on the ground here in North Bay and it is still snowing out there. Anybody had any luck at having a radiator flush and refill fix the problem or should I go right for the thermostat replacement at twice the price $250.00
chhchhhchhhhattering tttteeeth


----------



## reddzx (Jun 22, 2006)

even if the thermostat is stuck open, It will blow some heat eventually. Check the vacuum controlled water petcock valve near the firewall on the passenger side. The heater hoses connect to it through the firewall and it's vacuum controlled. Usually it stays open and heater blow hot all the time because of a vacuum leak. It could be stuck closed instead, not letting any hot water into the heater core.


----------



## edolsap (Nov 26, 2008)

After two weeks it started working again , seems like many electrical things on these cars, they work fine for month and months and then suddenly completely stop working for 2 weeks and then you start it up and everything is working again

Your reply makes sense, I will have a look at this area next time it occurs
Thanks for taking the time


----------



## reddzx (Jun 22, 2006)

This might be a good time to get the cooling system flushed and new coolant filled.


----------

